# canal rd?



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

anyone ever fish off the bank on canal rd in orange beach?? what yall catchin out there and around what time is the best time to go?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

they catch mostly blk drum, some flatties, trout, cats! best time is like any other fishin, lol, its fishin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The sheepshead and drum are usuallt thick in there this time of year. Theres actually better fishing in there than most think.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

whats for bait?


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah we caught sheep head a lot....using shrimp or squid mostly...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey stuckn the trees I plan on going out there next wednesday if you want to go catch sheepshead with me.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

sounds like a plan man pm sent


----------



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

Never fished there... I might try there today... Wonder if i will get line tied at bottom alot...


----------



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

fished there from 1pm-5pm today and caught 30 croakers, 1 whiting, and 1 crap. inch:
Maybe wind was too high at 16-20mph... Or maybe wrong bait(peeled shrimp)


----------

